# Best optics for an ar15?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got a colt ar15 and got magpul rear sights but I want some good optics on it and my knowledge is nil in this case. I know I don't want a traditional 3x9 scope type setup. I kinda like the red dot scopes but their the first I googled. Any recommendations ?budget is around 200 bucks, though if it's better to save a few more months I can go up 500 bucks ish! Cash back at stores enables me to sneak the money past the wife firewall without having to answer a lot of questions with I want it ! Hahaha thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hard to beat the Vortex Strike Eagle.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Vortex is a great company. They have a lifetime no questions asked warranty on all items. You drop it off a roof, they replace it. You run it over with a truck, they replace it .

Check out the sparc, and strike fire for red dots or crossfire for adjustable power 

I have a viper 1x4x24 on mine with an illuminated reticule and I love it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just letting you know that you're not going to be doing any precision shooting at 100yds with a red dot. You'll be getting 1MOM, that's Minute Of Man.
That being said, be on the lookout for a gently used one, just picked up a Meprolight RDS NIB a tick under $300 shipped.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Halo1,
how are you planning on using this optic?

Just plinking at the range/woods, knocking over cans and such, filling silhouette targets full of holes at 25/50 or 100 yards and in the extreme shooting some douche bag in self defense?
Do you want something to shoot close quarters & short range in an active situation, shooting with both eyes open for max situational awareness, this would be home/property defense or protecting yourself in public against a threat/terrorist.

Then a quality RDS would be a good choice for you.
Check out Vortex, Primary Arms, Trijicon, and Bushnell.

Will this be a range toy for accuracy/target shooting?
Do you want to shoot golf balls at 50-100 yards, will you be upset if you can't maintain 2MOA or better at 100-300 yards?

Then you want either a fixed or variable power scope with a relatively fine reticle.
A 1-4X24 DMR type optic or fixed 4X like an ACOG or similar would be a very good choice.
Check out Vortex, Primary Arms, Trijicon, Millet and more.

*The Vortex Strike Eagle is fantastic at it's price point.*

You a myriad of great choices if you budget $500.

*RDS to look at*
Aimpoint Pro or Carbine Optic
Trijicon MRO
Primary Arms Advanced Micro Dot
Vortex Strikefire or SPARC
Bushnell Trophy

*Scopes to look at*
Leupold Mark AR MOD1 1.5-4X20
Vortex Viper PST 1-4X24
Vortex Strike Eagle 1-4X24
Millet DMS 1-4X24
Primary Arms 4X PRISM scope 5.56
Primary Arms Platinum 1-8X24

There are only a few places I like to shop online for optics, SWFA and SWFA'a Sample List
and Primary Arms.

I am a big Fan of Vortex & Primary Arms... Can you tell?
Vortex because of their excellent quality and warranty, unbeatable customer service and my personal experience with several of their Optics.
Primary Arms because of their awesome reputation for bringing very high quality clones at great price point to market.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an Acog on 1, Bushnell red dot on one, and a Nikon 223 scope on the last.... Really depends on the usage....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It really depends on what you want to use your AR for... 

In your price range, you can get a decent red dot... the Vortex strikefire is nice, particularly the warranty. Holosun (primary arms) also makes a decent red dot. Neither one are what you would consider "operator approved" by any means... if saving for a few weeks and dropping $500+ is an option, do that and buy an Aimpoint. It's the last red dot you'll ever need.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This ar is for the zombie hordes! Gun I grab when stuff hits the #### and I need quick 100 yd or less target aquistion! And at 200 yds make em take cover! My next one is a 308 ar and then I'm getting the big boy 50 when I retire at 98 ! Yes I'm becoming a prepper! Though I may have triggered govt watch using the word prepper! Basically 100 yds or less. This wont be a hunting gun unless the pigs get out of control on my family's hunting land!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You want an RDS.

And you want to buy the best you can afford, save the $500 and buy an Aimpoint PRO or ACO or Trijicon MRO.
Quick shots with both eyes open, where ever the dot is is where the bullet goes.
Easy 4MOA accuracy which is Minute of Man.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I did buy a Sig Sauer Romeo 4c RDS last week... I have yet to shoot it, but it is as quality as my Aimpoint so far... 50k hour battery life. 2moa dot with optional 65moa ring at the push of a button.

You can get in to this for less than $400...


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I think everyone's best is gonna depend on budget and other things. I have a trijicon 1-4X24 with a triangle post reticle and it's illuminated. That thing is bad ass, but you're gonna pay for it.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

None, for an apocalypse gun iron sights. They take a beating and dont need batteries or sensitive adjustmemts. An AR fun gun you can go with whatever you like, its all about your comfort and happiness.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2016/6/29/proper-rifle-sight-picture/


----------

